# Plating idea for chicken fried steak



## Hyperion (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm planning a dinner for tonight that consists of chicken fried steak with white gravy, creamy corn and sauted turnip greens. I'm trying to find a plating idea online (by looking at google images) but could hardly find any good looking dishes! Maybe the chicken fried steak is not supposed to look good. It's hard because the meat is a big flat piece that doesn't seem to fit anywhere on the plate.

Anyone has good suggestions on how to plate it nicely?

Thanks!


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 22, 2011)

In Texas CFS is supposed to hang off the plate on 3 sides and the gravy run-off should pool around the taters.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 22, 2011)

Spoken like a true Texan, .40 !

Hyperion, with monotone colors like that, the only thing you can do is sprinkle chopped parsley over the top.
I wouldn't worry too much as long as the food is spectacular, you're good.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm trying to post a detailed recipe and introduction to this type of dish on a chinese forum, those people have very very picky eyes and everything must be pretty and otherwise they'll start trolling. very difficult :/


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 22, 2011)

How about posting your best plating effort here, and let us see if we can help you?


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 22, 2011)

Maybe you could use a bigger plate?


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 22, 2011)

It is beautiful, but I prefer my cream gravy on the side.  It would be a shame for that gorgeous crunchy crust were to get soggy.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> It is beautiful, but I prefer my cream gravy on the side.  It would be a shame for that gorgeous crunchy crust were to get soggy.



That's what I was thinking when I looked at that beautiful, hungry-making photo.

Is chicken fried steak a beef or a chicken dish?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2011)

taxlady said:


> That's what I was thinking when I looked at that beautiful, hungry-making photo.
> 
> Is chicken fried steak a beef or a chicken dish?



It's beef.  My all time favorite meal.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 22, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Is chicken fried steak a beef or a chicken dish?



If it was chicken it would be chicken fried chicken.  Seriously.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2011)

Hyperion, I would cut and paste .40’s picture.  It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## PattY1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm planning a dinner for tonight that consists of chicken fried steak with white gravy, creamy corn and sauted turnip greens. I'm trying to find a plating idea online (by looking at google images) but could hardly find any good looking dishes! Maybe the chicken fried steak is not supposed to look good. It's hard because the meat is a big flat piece that doesn't seem to fit anywhere on the plate.
> 
> ...



Here are a couple of pictures of my CFS Dinners. I am no photographer but they may give you some ideas and if you are real brave you are welcome to use them.LOL

View attachment 12659

View attachment 12660


----------



## GLC (Dec 22, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> In Texas CFS is supposed to hang off the plate on 3 sides and the gravy run-off should pool around the taters.



Back in the early seventies, outside of Rockdale, Texas, on the road to the big Alcoa aluminum plant, there was an old roadhouse called Andy's. Out front the then disused carhop speakers hung from posts, but the restaurant was still going inside. As the only place near the plant, they did a lot of business, mostly around shift change, especially as so many of the Alcoa men commuted from as far as Austin.

Chicken fried steak was the signature meal. There were no plating decisions, as there were no choices. The steak was a breaded, bone-in round steak, the whole cross-section of the round. It hung off well beyond all sides of the big oval dinner plate. Cream gravy was ladled on without too much regard to keeping it contained. A second dinner plate was just as overwhelmed by the mountainous side of fries. I think the meal cost maybe $2.50, more than a hour's pay for me as a television news reporter.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 23, 2011)

As your audience eats with their eyes first, try placing the chicken fried steak center and to one end of an oval serving platter, preferably something with rich, dark tones that will highlight the beautiful brown color of the cfs, with something green , such as asparugus, or steamed, peeled  carrots on one side, and dark green brocoli on the other.  Place the cream gravy at the other end of the platter, in a suitable bowl, or ramekin.    Try to arrange all parts so that they are close enough together to provide color and interest, without crowding.  Maybe a mini-loaf of good bread could go onto the center of the platter, suggesting a sop for the cream gravy.

Just an idea.  hope it helps.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zereh (Dec 23, 2011)

No true-blue CFS lover would ever sit down at the table expecting a "pretty" meal on their plate. They know that the beauty is in the tasting!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 23, 2011)

*My CFS looks terrible!*

I can't believe this... It looks so terrible. this is what I did: I coated the meat with flour, then dipped in egg, and then coated with flour again, and pan fried with just enough oil to cover the bottom of the pan. It turns out looking hideous. well it tastes good, but people don't know the taste when they see the pic. I don't know what I did wrong, where's the golden, flaky, crispy crunchy crust that I always see in other people's chicken fried whatever? sad.....


----------



## Salvy (Dec 23, 2011)

It looks fine to me. Pass the salt and pepper. Sal.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 23, 2011)

I would say you didn't shake off enough excess flour and had your heat a bit too high. Methinks some of the flour coating came off, darkened much and that is why you have those dark bits stuck on your steak and in your gravy.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 23, 2011)

@Rock: actually I did what AB said, coat the second layer of flour and then let it rest for 15 minutes. By then the moisture from the egg has already soaked through the dry flour and there shouldn't be any "excess" flour. Or maybe I shouldn't let it rest and just fry it right away? Also AB called for just enough oil to coat the bottom of the pan, but I read elsewhere people using a lot more oil, enough to cover half of the height of the side of skillet (that's like more than a cup of oil).

Not sure what's the right way lol


----------



## roadfix (Dec 23, 2011)

When in doubt use paper plates and keep it simple.  )


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> @Rock: actually I did what AB said, coat the second layer of flour and then let it rest for 15 minutes. By then the moisture from the egg has already soaked through the dry flour and there shouldn't be any "excess" flour. Or maybe I shouldn't let it rest and just fry it right away? Also AB called for just enough oil to coat the bottom of the pan, but I read elsewhere people using a lot more oil, enough to cover half of the height of the side of skillet (that's like more than a cup of oil).
> 
> Not sure what's the right way lol



I would have either deep fried it or cooked it in more oil.  It's called chicken-fried steak for a reason.  If you fry chicken in a skillet, the fat has to come half way up the pieces so they cook properly.  The same applies to the steak.


----------

